# Do you like the Mavericks team?



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

After the completion of the Walker trade, how do you all like this team? They are still clearly very explosive. They have at least 4 prolific scorers. They have a nice mix of young guys with the more veteran guys. I was not sure how I felt about the Walker for Terry trade but over time this has grown on me.

Jason Terry will fit in very well with the uptempo Mavs. He is great on the pick and roll, a staple of Nellie's 1/2 court offense. He can shoot the ball very well and he is a better defender than Nash. You combine him with Devin Harris at point guard and I am very happy with that position.

Position

1 - Terry , Harris

Excellent tandem at the point and both fit into the Mavs system very well.

2. Finley , Daniels

Once again we are solid at the 2 guard. We have a solid veteran in Finley who has been a team leader along with a dynamite young player in Daniels. Finley can play the 2 or 3. Daniels can play position 1,2,3.

3. Howard , Stackhouse

Howard is one of those guys who does all the little things you need to be a winning team. He does everything very well and I would start him to bring an explosive Stackhouse in the way we brought in Van Excel or Jamison. He gives that punch off the bench which you need.

4. Nowitzki, Laettner, Najera

Dirk is a top 6-7 player in the league and is clearly the star of this team as he should be. I think his numbers will increase this year after he tried to give up a little last year with the new guys coming in. Everything should flow through him. Dirk can also play the 3,4,5 position if the matchups dictate. Laettner is a veteran who can come and not hurt you. Najera is always instant energy and is the best defender on the team.

5. Bradley , Boothe , MBenga , Podkolzine

This position is still weak for the Mavs although I believe we are better off than last year. Boothe is not great but he is a better defensive presence than Fortson. He is a great shot blocker. I don't think MBenga or Podkolzine are ready yet to make any sort of significant contribution this year. I love MBenga's physical play and I think he will be a good player in the future but it will take a year or two. Podkolzine is only 19 and will probably take 3-4 years before he is ready to be a starting Center in this league.

Bradley is what he is and at times that can be great. When he plays aggressive and smart the is a good Center. The problem is that he does not consistantly play with heart.

Overall this is a very good team and despite some claims on the message boards, I don't think this team will have any trouble making the playoffs. Even in the tough Western Conference.


Now what are the chances that this team is done trading and that we will go into the season with these guys?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> After the completion of the Walker trade, how do you all like this team? They are still clearly very explosive. They have at least 4 prolific scorers. They have a nice mix of young guys with the more veteran guys. I was not sure how I felt about the Walker for Terry trade but over time this has grown on me.
> 
> Jason Terry will fit in very well with the uptempo Mavs. He is great on the pick and roll, a staple of Nellie's 1/2 court offense. He can shoot the ball very well and he is a better defender than Nash. You combine him with Devin Harris at point guard and I am very happy with that position.
> ...



you have a few of your slots wrong. Howard isn't starting. daniels is the mavs starting sg and fin is the mavs starting sf and i'm pretty sure booth will start at center for the mavs with d.j right behind him then bradley I like this team alot. They are very very young but still have vets like fin and stack and even laettner to show them the ropes. this team is extremely underrated. They will be much better defensively, quicker, and very athletic. For a long time that was the mavs problem. They had nothing but jumpshooters but no guys who would slash and attack the rim. With howard, daniels, harris and stack? You have four guys who can JUMP OUT THE GYM and will dunk on you at will. Even d.j will posterize you if you give him the lane. 

I expect the mavs to average around 101 points this year and give up around 96 while being around 10th in rebounding. Losing walker hurts us in the dept.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Do you like the Mavericks team?*



> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have not decided who will start and who will not. Training camp has not even opened up yet.

I think Finley plays much better at the 2 than he does at the 3 and that is why I would start him at the 2 and Howard at the 3.

As far as Center goes it could certainly be Boothe as the starter and nobody would be happier to see MBenga as the backup. That would mean that he has progressed enough to contribute this year. I just don't think he is quite ready.

Bradley is still serviceable.

I think the one area I am worried about with this team is rebounding. Losing Walker, Jamison and basically replacing them with point guards will hurt our rebounding.

We are going to be better on defense, no doubt about it. We have added a couple of shot blockers in Boothe, MBenga. We have gotten more athletic and Howard and Daniels will no longer be rookies. I think Terry is better defender than Nash and that will help as well.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Do you like the Mavericks team?*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> They have not decided who will start and who will not. Training camp has not even opened up yet.
> ...


The mavs didn't give daniels that huge payday to warm the bench. He's their second best on the ball defender behind howard and wrecks havoc in the passing lanes. I'm 99.9 percent sure he will start at sg with fin playing sf.

Hopefully howard and najera can help us out on the boards. If not we're gonna get pounded on the glass every night


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

I am really excited about this team...They are going to be fun to watch...They now have high intensity guys at every position...gonna be fun

Also, the future of this team, (Harris, Daniels, Howard, Dirk, Mbenga/Pavel) is gonna be unbelievable...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Do you like the Mavericks team?*



> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> The mavs didn't give daniels that huge payday to warm the bench. He's their second best on the ball defender behind howard and wrecks havoc in the passing lanes. I'm 99.9 percent sure he will start at sg with fin playing sf.
> ...


You could be right but then again they were paying Jamison Max money to come off the bench. I don't consider a guy playing 25-30 minutes a night a bench warmer and even if Daniels comes off the bench he will get at least that much time.

Anyway whatever thier starting lineup turns out to be they will have a very good guy backing each position up.

I would not be surprised to see Howard 2nd on the team in rebounds per game. He has a real knack for rebounding and I think we are going to need it. I would like to see Dirk average double figures in rebounds this year.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> I am really excited about this team...They are going to be fun to watch...They now have high intensity guys at every position...gonna be fun
> 
> Also, the future of this team, (Harris, Daniels, Howard, Dirk, Mbenga/Pavel) is gonna be unbelievable...


I would even add Jason Terry to the list of good young players. He is only 26 years old which I was surprised about once the trade was made.

Although the team you listed may truly be the future as you listed a PG,SG,SF,PF and a couple of Centers. How good could that team be in a couple of years if MBenga/Pavel turn out to be good NBA Centers?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I actually really like this team more than last years team. This year Dirk is the undisputed man, they have a little more defense and still have loads of talent. Sure they lost a little rebounding but they still can rebound decently and score a ****load of points. Here is what I would think their best lineup would be.

J. Terry/ D. Harris/ M. Daniels
M. Finley/ M. Daniels
J. Howard/ J. Stackhouse
D. Nowitski/ C. Laettner/ Najera
C. Booth/ Bradley/ Benga

I think that Daniels would be a great energy guy off the bench at the PG/SG/SF positions. Howard is the Bruce Bowen type guy you love to have in your starting line up b/c he hustles, plays excellent defense and does the little things. Howard is even better tho b/c unlike Bowen he is not an offensive liability. I'm not really sure how many minutes Harris should be playing this upcoming season but unless he proves he can handle the PG spot(in which case they can trade Terry) then I think 10-15 minutes is sufficient time. No one on this team(with the exception of Dirk) should be playing more than 30-35 minutes a game. Still a very deep team that is playoff bound, I just don't think they will get out of the first round.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jason Terry...Devin Harris...Avery Johnson
Marquis Daniels...Jerry Stackhouse
Michael Finley...Josh Howard...Eduardo Najera
Dirk Nowitzki...Alan Henderson...Christian Laettner
Calvin Booth...Shawn Bradley...Pavel Podkolzine...Didier Mbenga

That will be Dallas' lineup. Before the trade, I really did not think that Dallas would make the playoffs because they would have serious chemistry problems. However, now I think that they'll contend for a 4-5 seed.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I HIGHLY doubt that they are done dealing


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I HIGHLY doubt that they are done dealing


Yeah, because they have to get down to 14 players so that they can sign Avery Johnson, like they promised.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Jason Terry...Devin Harris...Avery Johnson
> Marquis Daniels...Jerry Stackhouse
> Michael Finley...Josh Howard...Eduardo Najera
> ...


This (as above) is how the Mavs will look unless further trades goes down.

Just give Dirk'n'Daniels'n'Devin the damn ball :yes: 

I'm a big Marquis Daniels fan ! But luv my Suns more 

Peace, Mike


----------



## Torim (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, because they have to get down to 14 players so that they can sign Avery Johnson, like they promised.


I would not be surprised to see them packaging Stackhouse/Henderson and Laettner for some player with a huge contract that runs more than 2 years and whose team wants to cut their payroll.


----------

